# temporary service



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

quick question...does the code require me to have a lock on my 200 amp panel that is on a temporary pole? also, for some reason i used a 2" rigid nipple instead of pvc to go between my meter can and 200 amp panel. i shouldnt have to worry about any bond bushings right? got a service inspection tomorrow and im kinda stressing. its been awhile since ive done this.

thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RJEJ84 said:


> quick question...does the code require me to have a lock on my 200 amp panel that is on a temporary pole? also, for some reason i used a 2" rigid nipple instead of pvc to go between my meter can and 200 amp panel. i shouldnt have to worry about any bond bushings right? got a service inspection tomorrow and im kinda stressing. its been awhile since ive done this.
> 
> thanks


It sounds fine to me,if the nipple is going through concentric KO's then you should have the bonding bushings otherwise no.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> It sounds fine to me,if the nipple is going through concentric KO's then you should have the bonding bushings otherwise no.


Yup. Going through concentric you need bonding bushings on both sides. As far as I know you don't need to lock any electrical equipment as far as the code is concerned.


----------



## RJEJ84 (Sep 18, 2013)

ughh wish i woulda just did it...i dont have my codebook in front of me. ill just take a ground from my groud bar through each bushing, what size? 200 amp service. i couldve avoided it had i used pvc huh?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RJEJ84 said:


> ughh wish i woulda just did it...i dont have my codebook in front of me. ill just take a ground from my groud bar through each bushing, what size? 200 amp service. i couldve avoided it had i used pvc huh?


#6 copper 250.122 table.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

This requires service type bonding. Standard locknuts do not satisfy the code rule.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's why I use PVC there whenever possible


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Yup. Going through concentric you need bonding bushings on both sides.


You are only bonding the nipple, not using it as a conductor. Only one grounding bushing is needed for the nipple. If there are no concentrics left on either side, a grounded locknut would be OK on that side. A threaded hub would also suffice as bonding a service conduit, as in a mast riser.


----------

